
Why I picked Clojure? - cljguy
https://medium.com/@ertu.ctn/why-clojure-seriously-why-9f5e6f24dc29
======
zephyrfalcon
The actual title is "Why Clojure? I’ll tell you why...", not the ungrammatical
"Why I picked Clojure?"

